#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Robotics learning ebook

## ckado

can anyone suggest sum gud buk to learn abt robotics????????pls post a link frm wer i can download it FOR FREE





  Similar Threads: Learning Robotics Using Python Pdf Learning Vector Quantization Algorithms for Supervised Learning in Neural Networks free notes pdf Learning vector quantization algorithms for supervised learning ebook download pdf Need c++ ebook learning Ebook for learning catia v5

----------


## deekshithreddy22

hi to all. can any one help in doing humanoid robot or post a link for me..............

----------


## JerryAgrawal

springer handbook part1

----------


## ajaytopgun

> springer handbook part1


 Click Here Download Robotics Book :  http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ing-Python-Pdf

----------

